# Where to go late September?



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Due to medical problems we haven't been able to get away across the water this year - we were planning to get away last week, but not possible. It's so bad, we've run out of red wine 8O 8O 
We can get a Seafrance crossing at a reasonable price, and pay the extra £10 or so for the amendable fares, that way if we have to come back at a different date it won't cost too much. Would prefer the tunnel, but they get expensive at short notice & don't seem to have any easily amendable fares without huge penalty (noted Pusser's experience!)


We have a 3 week window from the weekend after next (18th onwards) and would like to get to somewhere interesting, (not Spanish concrete!) which is likely to be warmish. Viv fancies Italy maybe Venice? (lakes & north getting changeable, - further south what's the weather like?) I fancied northern Spain & Portugal, but may be getting wet now?. What about French med coast? We did the west a few years back, but didn't spend too long there because it was too windy; we did around St Trop 3 years ago - wouldn't mind going further around there.

Any hints & tips with links would be appreciated......


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Well we're off to Tuscany tomorrow (fly/drive) so I've been watching the temperatures around Lucca and Pisa - that'll do me nicely. Maybe a little cooler by the end of the month but sometimes you just have to go and chance it.
Maybe worth checking out - only just "round the corner" from the French Riv.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bognormike said:


> Viv fancies Italy maybe Venice? (lakes & north getting changeable, - further south what's the weather like?)


Viv is right. :lol:

I'll send you a PM.

Dave


----------



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi Mike - we're off on Monday - going down west coast of France for a while, then gonna mosey on down to Logrono for the last week (ish ) as it's grape harvest time - The Blessed Rioja - hic!!!   
Terri


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Off down perpignon area in a week or so, went last year at this time still pretty warm in daytime.


regards norm


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Easy, Catherine and Steves Cornwall rally!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Mike

We visited Venice a couple of years ago in late September (fly / hotel). The weather was beautifully warm and pleasant.

I love Venice 

Gerald

_Edit:
>> Link to Venice weather <<_


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Fly/ apartment/villa to Turkey Aegean coast, choosing a select rather than busy spot.

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Costa Brava, its still warm in September and site prices lower.

peedee

p


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

We're off down to the South of France, around Cote d'Azur, leaving on the 18th - we go about this time each year, and it's always great weather on the whole, warm and sunny for the most. Evenings can tend to become cool fairly quickly - but we still manage to eat outside, either at a restaurant or outside the m/h most nights comfortably, especially when well lubricated with the vin rouge!  

It's a great time of year to go, as the kids have gone back, French holidays tend to be over with, and it's a lot easier to get about - even around the coast road around St Tropez bay. 

Luv it....can't wait 12days, 22hrs.....and about 30mins     

Hope you manage to get away this time. Have fun, wherever you go

Steve


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Mike - anything in the C&CC "Winter" brochure?

http://www.flippingbrochures.com/CCC_Winter_Sun_2010.html

Gerald


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks everybody who have replied so far; I'll do some searching around this weekend. And the idea is we go in the motorhome, Dave :roll: :lol: 

Has anybody done the northern Spain/ Portugal run at this time of year?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Not at this time of year but certainly the Atlantic coast can be a bit iffy even in August. It will certainly be cooler and wetter than the med coast.

peedee


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

goldi said:


> Off down perpignon area in a week or so, went last year at this time still pretty warm in daytime.
> 
> regards norm


Hi

Whats the Perpignon area like? We are thinking of exploring that part of France and Northern spain in November and December. I heard its the warmest part of France and has 300 days of sunshine. Im interested to know if its a scenic and pleasant area to visit and even though it will be winter when we are there presumably it will be reasonable weather if perhaps a little cool at times. Any info appreciated.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Interesting point, Barry. That was the area we were when it was very windy; but that was June.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sorry, Mike, I was simply going with the MHF flow. Little did I realise you actually wanted to know something about motorhoming.

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Barry, the problem visiting that area in November and December is finding sites open. Many shut for the winter but the border area and along the coast of Spain there are some very interesting and beautiful spots. At least at that time of the year you should have no trouble finding places to park in an area that in peak season can be very very busy. 

My memory of the area is a little dim but Collioure and Cadaques have left lasting impressions on me although at the time, in my caravaning days, I made the trip from Argeles along the coast to Roses by car along a very windy road which I certainly would not attempt in a large motorhome in peak season. This was over 15 years ago so they may have improved the roads since then? North of Argeles along the coast is not so absorbing. The terrain is uninteresting and the towns are mainly modern holiday resorts but the beaches are excellent.

Further south of Roses along the Costa Brava is also very interesting and the many coves and tiny fishing villages are best visited out of season.

peedee


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peedee said:


> Barry, the problem visiting that area in November and December is finding sites open. Many shut for the winter but the border area and along the coast of Spain there are some very interesting and beautiful spots. At least at that time of the year you should have no trouble finding places to park in an area that in peak season can be very very busy.
> 
> My memory of the area is a little dim but Collioure and Cadaques have left lasting impressions on me although at the time, in my caravaning days, I made the trip from Argeles along the coast to Roses by car along a very windy road which I certainly would not attempt in a large motorhome in peak season. This was over 15 years ago so they may have improved the roads since then? North of Argeles along the coast is not so absorbing. The terrain is uninteresting and the towns are mainly modern holiday resorts but the beaches are excellent.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I should have said we hardly ever bother with campsites, perfering to Wild camp or use Aires. I presume there are Aires in that area although I have heard they turn the water off on some of them. I would have thought however that being that far south then surely the MH mad French will still be out in there vans at the weekend? Google Earthed both the places you mention and they look like our sort of places. I notice Cadaques is in Spain. Does anyone know what the Spanish attitude is to Wild Camping in that area? I have heard some reports that they are not as tolerent as the French. It looks like that border area might be worth a visit then.

Thanks again and sorry OP for hijacking your post but maybe your finding the info useful as well?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I would think that far north at that time of year you should have no problem wild camping. Cannot say about Cadaques but on the front in L'Estartit is very popular and they do not seem to mind. Much further south where the climate is better it is reported the numbers of "wilders" are getting out of hand and there is a growing body objecting to it with reports of the police moving them on. This last statement is taking it off topic slightly so if you want to comment on this last statement quote me in a new thread.

peedee


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peedee said:


> I would think that far north at that time of year you should have no problem wild camping. Cannot say about Cadaques but on the front in L'Estartit is very popular and they do not seem to mind. Much further south where the climate is better it is reported the numbers of "wilders" are getting out of hand and there is a growing body objecting to it with reports of the police moving them on. This last statement is taking it off topic slightly so if you want to comment on this last statement quote me in a new thread.
> 
> peedee


Thanks for that, how do I start a new thread and includeyour post?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

barryd said:


> Thanks for that, how do I start a new thread and includeyour post?


Either copy and paste the contents, or refer to the post with a link as usual.

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks guys, and no problem about off topic-ing, useful info!

And DAB 8) :lol:


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Try Spain Costa Tropical and Costa del Sol East of Malaga not much concrete temps daily in the 90,s and should be warm all September.
Malaga just 2 days drive from Callais if you use toll roads.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Sorry, 38, but Spanish med coast is out, whatever you say, too much concrete  

any other ideas anyone?


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

bognormike said:


> Sorry, 38, but Spanish med coast is out, whatever you say, too much concrete
> 
> any other ideas anyone?


We stayed around Narbonne and Perpignon in November last year,on aires, there is an aires close to the centre of Narbonne near the retail park,plus one at Narbonne Plage.It does get windy around there and sometimes cold, but it can be very sunny and warm.We tend to stay on aires as most compsites are closed.If the weather changes you can 
nip over the border to Spain(roses etc.)it's not far'.This November we are going to St.Tropez to see what the weather is like there at that time of year.The same thing applies,if the sun doesn't shine we will go to Italy (Cereali)where we know it does .

Backaxle.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

backaxle said:


> The same thing applies,if the sun doesn't shine we will go to Italy (Cereali)where we know it does .


Where's this, please? Interested in winter sun that's not Spain - that'll wait for the future, when we have more time.

Gerald


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

geraldandannie said:


> backaxle said:
> 
> 
> > The same thing applies,if the sun doesn't shine we will go to Italy (Cereali)where we know it does .
> ...


Good weather is not guarenteed here(as anywhere else)but it has always been good for us.
Ceriali is a little coastal village near to Albenga in Liguera.It is not very far from the French border.We stay at an ACSI. site run by an english speaking dutch familly(15€ per night).and open all year.(This is usually an indication of the weather).
Look here http://www.campingbellavista.it/engels/index.html


----------

